# What’s Your Heritage?



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Lil Ludi is 3/4 Irish & 1/4 German.

However, 1/2 of Lil Ludi’s Irish heritage is Norman (Anglo-French) and only a 1/4 is Celtic.

While born and brought up in Ireland, Lil Ludi has lived the majority of his life in London…

And yet, while Lil Ludi has an Irish brogue, he is quintessentially English in other ways - i.e. he does not enjoy the company of other people (Sartre’s _No Exit_ and all that), preferring dogs, cats, horses and well-behaved children.

That said, Lil Ludi has nothing but contempt for those swivel-eyed, gammon peasants from Wales, Scotland and Norn Iron who think they're British. Britain no longer exists and a United Ireland is just around the corner.

Following my blueprint or as Roger Daltry once reflected in 1978:

“Who the feck are you?”


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Henry is British and devilishly proud of it too!

My mum is Italian and is still creating the best cannelloni, lasagne and gnocchi in the world. Her brodo is indescribable. My dad was English from Hoxton, the heartbeat of London.

On my mother's side there are some Croatian and Serbian ancestors. On my father's side, it's just English and Irish.

Mrs Penfold is a non-white, non-christian, non-European worshiper of that well known religion of peace. Christ knows what that makes our kids. I'm a born-again atheist (I spent some time in the wilderness in my anti-theist days).

Why proud to be British? That's easy, it's the gifts that we have bestowed on mankind - habeas corpus, common-law and civil jurisprudence, Shakespeare, the computer, the internet, modern medicine, Association Football (the greatest game on the planet), the bicycle, steamships, railways, the tin can, mechanisation and best of all, the English language....... The list is endless, but just thinking about it all brings a tear to my eye and a lump to the throat.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Edward's ancestors are, by diminishing proportion, German, Hungarian, Irish, and French — a typical American who can trace his lineage back to the revolution by way of a Hessian mercenary.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm 100% USA as are my wife and parents. Grandparents immigrated here from Germany and Russia.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Part of my Strange Magic are the gifts bestowed upon me by my English (50%), German (25%), Irish (12.5%), and French (12.5%) heritage. I thus view through a multinational lens the foibles of both my own and everybody else's background.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I identify as Mancunian. We gave the world canals, computers, libraries, railways, Vimto, the expression "sorted R Kid' and hundreds of offensive football chants about that lot who play outside of the City of Manchester, in Trafford.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Human, I think—which means I cannot be trusted in the least.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> Henry is British and devilishly proud of it too!
> 
> My mum is Italian and is still creating the best cannelloni, lasagne and gnocchi in the world. Her brodo is indescribable. My dad was English from Hoxton, the heartbeat of London.
> 
> ...


No surprise to see that Henry, the Man from Del Monte has no comprehension of his own bloodied, shameful history. Irrespective of all that - BoJo aside - facts still matter… Habeas Corpus dates from at least 1166, whereas the Act of Union between Ingerlund and Scotland didn’t occur until 1707... Briton is a myth… Ignorant, Lil Inglunders have driven our economy into the ditch…


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Kjetil means kettle/helmet and is very Norwegian.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> I'm 100% USA as are my wife and parents. Grandparents immigrated here from Germany and Russia.


100% USA… You sound like a goddam Trump supporter, Bulldog..🤯


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Kjetil means kettle/helmet and is very Norwegian.


In other words, you’re uncircumcised, right?


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

British & Danish. Somewhere along the line I suspect Heinz 57.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Scouse here and by implication probably some Irish. I like Guiness. I'm also proud that although I've been living dahn South for many years, I still say the 'F' word with a "uh" inside and not an "ar."


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Red Terror said:


> Human, I think—which means I cannot be trusted in the least.


 You’re a Canuck, which means you‘re a civilised American, i.e. you walk on two feet..l


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Research tells me I'm 100% English back as far as I can trace - 14th C. on my mother's side, 18th C. on my father's. Mother's family originally from the Yorkshire/Lancashire borders, include, "The great and the good", of England, founders of Inns of Court, parliamentarians, Generals in the Army, courtiers of Henry VIII. Father's family from Chilham in Kent, are 250-years of agricultural labourers, prison, workhouse, and general ne'er-do-wells. Mother's parents were in service for the local Lordship, and she fell for the local motorcycle-riding tearaway.

Despite my avatar, I'm not especially proud of my Englishness/Britishness. Have just booked a one-way ticket out of here on 5th August.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

English with mainly Irish and Welsh on my late mother's side. Happy with the mixture, and am a pro-Brexit Unionist which might just jeopardise my chances of being on Ludwig's Christmas card list. Perhaps my being strung up from the nearest lamp post come the glorious day might be delayed by the fact that I am not a monarchist.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> No surprise to see that Henry, the Man from Del Monte has no comprehension of his own bloodied, shameful history. Irrespective of all that - BoJo aside - facts still matter… Habeas Corpus dates from at least 1166, whereas the Act of Union between Ingerlund and Scotland didn’t occur until 1707... Briton is a myth… Ignorant, Lil Inglunders have driven our economy into the ditch…


No shame - can't make an an omelette without breaking a few eggs


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

If we go up to my great grandparents, only one of them was a native of the land we call Argentina. Then it's 25% hungarian (my grandpa also learned hungarian at home before learning spanish although he was born here), 12.5% besarabian (part of Moldova today), 12.5% from a town called Pinsk, in what is today Belarus, and 37.5% Spanish, from Galicia. That first 50% is my mother's side, and all are ashkenazi jews. One of my four grandparents was born in Spain, and because of him I'm lucky to also have a Spanish citizenship, which will surely come in handy if I ever decide to leave this insane and beautiful country of mine


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Ludwig Schon said:


> 100% USA… You sound like a goddam Trump supporter, Bulldog..🤯


That 100% has nothing to do with political leanings but reflects that I've lived my whole life here and intend to continue doing so.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

elgar's ghost said:


> English with mainly Irish and Welsh on my late mother's side. Happy with the mixture, and am a *pro-Brexit Unionist *which might just jeopardise my chances of being on Ludwig's Christmas card list. Perhaps my being strung up from the nearest lamp post come the glorious day might be delayed by the fact that I am *not a monarchist*.


Two outta three ain't bad!

I'm a Pro- Brexit Unionist Monarchist!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Both sides from the _Gaeltacht - _

Paternal - Donegal (_Gaoth Dobhair_ - Gweedore) - _Gaeilge_ as a first language.

Maternal - Galway (Connemara) - _Gaeilge Chonnacht_ as a first language

I was born in Dublin however we lived in Dalkey, a southern suburb.

The family (parents and 4 sisters) emigrated to Chicago the year that I turned 14.

My sister Shannon was born on January 1st... I was born on December 18th... _of the same year_... We are what are colloquially known as "Irish twins".

Shannon is still remarkably bitter at my admittedly unplanned and relatively unwelcomed arrival which she feels upstaged her carefully planned and eagerly awaited arrival... 

She wishes that I would have been able to find a way to "shelter in place" for another two weeks...

I feel that it would have been a hell of a lot easier for Shannon to "vacate the premises" a day sooner... but good luck convincing her of that one...She's Irish and a grudge held once is a grudge held forever.

I have dual citizenship - Travel on the Irish passport when visiting countries that have a pronounced tendency towards anti-Americanism.... like Canada for example.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Chilham said:


> Research tells me I'm 100% English back as far as I can trace - 14th C. on my mother's side, 18th C. on my father's. Mother's family originally from the Yorkshire/Lancashire borders, include, "The great and the good", of England, founders of Inns of Court, parliamentarians, Generals in the Army, courtiers of Henry VIII. Father's family from Chilham in Kent, are 250-years of agricultural labourers, prison, workhouse, and general ne'er-do-wells. Mother's parents were in service for the local Lordship, and she fell for the local motorcycle-riding tearaway.
> 
> Despite my avatar, I'm not especially proud of my Englishness/Britishness. Have just booked a one-way ticket out of here on 5th August.


100% English means that you’re 100% *******, given that the pre Danelaw Anglo-Saxons are two tribes originating in mainland Europe.

Even the more homogeneous Celts are said to have originated in the mountains of Switzerland…


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Shaughnessy said:


> My sister Shannon was born on January 1st... I was born on December 18th... _of the same year_... We are what are colloquially known as "Irish twins".
> 
> Shannon is still remarkably bitter at my admittedly unplanned and relatively unwelcomed arrival which she feels upstaged her carefully planned and eagerly awaited arrival...
> 
> ...


Perhaps your mother might have had something to say about these matters.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> Two outta three ain't bad!
> 
> I'm a Pro- Brexit Unionist Monarchist!


As Telly Savales’ Kodak used to say with a lollypop in his mouth: 

“Who loves ya, baby!” 🤗


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Shaughnessy said:


> Both sides from the _Gaeltacht - _
> 
> Paternal - Donegal (_Gaoth Dobhair_ - Gweedore) - _Gaeilge_ as a first language.
> 
> ...


As Frank Sinatra once sang: 

“The Union dockyard… Chicago is… My kindddaa townnn… ”


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Ulster Scots, Scots-Irish, Irish or whatever the heck we're called


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

dissident said:


> Ulster Scots, Scots-Irish, Irish or whatever the heck we're called


Inbred, Appalachian, redne3k hillybilly is your official title.

Your precious people were first planted in Ireland by the English about 500 years ago, as they wanted the Scottish Highlands - especially after the slaughter of Culloden - free for sheep and grouse hunting…

Congressman Richie Neal had these Ulster Scots up in arms this week over the below observation in the Irish News…

God forbid they should ever get off benefits, stop drug dealing and illegal paramilitary activities…


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

100% Celebes crested macaque.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Becca said:


> Perhaps your mother might have had something to say about these matters.


Aye, indeed - and what she said was "rhythm method be damned!"


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I pillage and plunder on my camel with my Ali Baba sword. An infidel Turk I am. 😈


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Half Norwegian, quarter English, eighth German, eighth Scot.

Five generations American on my mother's side, traced her ancestry back to the Pilgrims (1620) and a 500-year French duchy before that (back to 870 A.D.), before the Crusades.

Three generations American on my dad's side, nothing but farmers and tradesmen on his side. Dead-ended at 1346.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Ludwig Schon said:


> Inbred, Appalachian, redne3k hillybilly is your official title.
> 
> Your precious people were first planted in Ireland by the English about 500 years ago, as they wanted the Scottish Highlands - especially after the slaughter of Culloden - free for sheep and grouse hunting…
> 
> ...


Yep, that's us, for the most part.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

dissident said:


> Yep, that's us, for the most part.


Before he sold out to Trump, I really enjoyed reading JD Vance’s Hillbilly Elegy, which was a good summation of the Ulster-Scots


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Danish ancestry ... Grandfather was born in Denmark along with two other brothers, both of whom stayed in Denmark. Grandfather immigrated to USA with parents going through Ellis Island. 
I have a cousin who still lives in Denmark (was born there).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The most important part of our family history is that we have never been successfully prosecuted for a crime. I am proud of that! (Though my great, great, great grandfather was accused of adultery.)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

By blood I'm mostly English with a bit of Dutch and French Huguenot. Basically old Yankee stock. One of my ancestors was a follower of Anne Hutchinson, another was Wolfert Gerritse van Couvenhoven, and another supposedly served as George Washington's bodyguard. Going way back,

By adoption I'm Scots-Irish on both sides with a tiny bit of Melungeon.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> The most important part of our family history is that we have never been successfully prosecuted for a crime. I am proud of that! (Though my great, great, great grandfather was accused of adultery.)


OTOH as I like to tell my students: my generation is the first in my family not to kill anyone. 













(Yet.)


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Kjetil means kettle/helmet and is very Norwegian.


I fihured


Strange Magic said:


> The most important part of our family history is that we have never been successfully prosecuted for a crime. I am proud of that! (Though my great, great, great grandfather was accused of adultery.)


I too am proud of never having been successfully prosecuted for a crime. Allegations are just that—allegations.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

dissident said:


> Yep, that's us, for the most part.


One of the great Twitter accounts to follow is this Ulster-Scots head-case, who spends his days shouting “no surrender”, in between having cataclysmic meltdowns.

Richie Neal, Kevin Brady and some other congressmen’s trip to Ireland this week, did not amuse Wee Bwyson…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530171310986432512


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

oxygen in the paternal line and aryl in the maternal


----------



## oldpete (9 mo ago)

I am Martian with Orion grandparents.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Many different loyalties and identities. Since I cannot be held responsible for my genealogy, I view it with some scepticism, but am comforted by it too. 

I wouldn't want to live anywhere else in the world but my country of birth (England), but I don't have to (dis)like, admire or be proud of that nation state.

Having said that, if my wife decided she wanted to move to the Western Isles (from where my paternal grandfather hails), I'd be happy too.

I'll steer clear of any specific political declarations. If anyone knows the novelist whose name I have borrowed, and some of his works, they might know my politics are "Only Connect".


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

My late father loved to quote that beautiful line:

“If I had to choose between betraying my country and betraying my friend, I hope I should have the guts to betray my country.”

It is only because I love London and individual English people so much that I despair at what they have allowed happen to their country and my city over these last six years…


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Exiled Liverpudlian. On Dad's side: Maltese from English and Sicilian roots. On Mum's side: European Jewish with Austrian, Polish, Czech and Croatian elements, further back probably Khazars from the Russian steppes. Despite all that, I've been told both that I come across as typically English (in France) and that I don't (in Germany, where they cited my possession of a sense of humour, which I thought was ironic coming from that particular source).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

All our ancestors came from Africa about 200,000 years ago.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> All our ancestors came from Africa about 200,000 years ago.


Likely true, but the question was what's your heritage? Your inherited sense of family identity?


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> All our ancestors came from Africa about 200,000 years ago.


That's what my father in law replied in the national census a couple of weeks ago when asked if he had african ancestry... despite coming from a jewish family


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> My late father loved to quote that beautiful line:
> 
> “If I had to choose between betraying my country and betraying my friend, I hope I should have the guts to betray my country.”
> 
> It is only because I love London and individual English people so much that I despair at what they have allowed happen to their country and my city over these last six years…


Yes it's sad. We indigenous Anglo/Saxon/Celtic British are no longer in the majority in London (I assume that's what you are lamenting), but it's been going on for more than the last 6 years (what made you say that?). Anyway, nothing lasts forever, so we must be philosophical......


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes it's sad. We indigenous Anglo/Saxon/Celtic British are no longer in the majority in London (I assume that's what you are lamenting), but it's been going on for more than the last 6 years (what made you say that?). Anyway, nothing lasts forever, so we must be philosophical......


The aboriginal populations of Australia, NZ, the western hemisphere, even the island of Great Britain. all have the same complaint. Those irritating Celts, Romans, Anglo-Saxons, Normans, come in and think they own the place.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes it's sad. We indigenous Anglo/Saxon/Celtic British are no longer in the majority in London (I assume that's what you are lamenting), but it's been going on for more than the last 6 years (what made you say that?). Anyway, nothing lasts forever, so we must be philosophical......


Six years ago on 23 June, Ingerlund gave up on European integration and civilisation, in order to appease the xenophobic pipe-dreams of a coterie of bigoted kooks and swivel-eyed loons.

And yet, in spite of empty promises of £350m a week for the NHS, illegal migration is higher today than it has ever been. Last year, 26k crossed the channel on flimsy dinghies this year they‘re on track for over 30k crossings. Priti Patel’s egreious attempts to stick refugees, many of them women and children, on a one way flight to Rwanda will not just break international law and cost billions, it further sullies what is left of Ingerlund’s hard earned reputation as a country that respects rule of law.

The one upside of leaving Europe was said to be car manufacturing and battery production. And yet again, even that is now in jeopardy.









UK Risks Car Collapse as Jaguar Land Rover Looks Elsewhere for Batteries


Britain’s biggest auto manufacturer is in talks with two suppliers about a range of EVs it may assemble in Slovakia.




www.bloomberg.com





I just hope I can sell my home and return to a civilised, first world economy (Ireland) before stagflation sets in and the hillbilly hoards from Doncaster, Carlisle, Hartlepool and Middlesbrough take over London and burn it to the ground…


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> The aboriginal populations of Australia, NZ, the western hemisphere, even the island of Great Britain. all have the same complaint. Those irritating Celts, Romans, Anglo-Saxons, Normans, come in and think they own the place.


They love us!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> Six years ago on 23 June, Ingerlund gave up on European integration and civilisation, in order to appease the xenophobic pipe-dreams of a coterie of bigoted kooks and swivel-eyed loons.


Oh, you meant Brexit. C'mon, get over it, that was ages ago - move on!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> The aboriginal populations of Australia, NZ, the western hemisphere, even the island of Great Britain. all have the same complaint. Those irritating Celts, Romans, Anglo-Saxons, Normans, come in and think they own the place.


"The aboriginal populations of ... the island of Great Britain" ... huh???


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Becca said:


> "The aboriginal populations of ... the island of Great Britain" ... huh???


Beaker people perhaps?


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> Oh, you meant Brexit. C'mon, get over it, that was ages ago - move on!


Brexit wasn't an event, it was a change of status that will have ongoing consequences.

Just as joining the EEC wasn't an event in 1973 when we could all have been told to move on and get over it.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> Oh, you meant Brexit. C'mon, get over it, that was ages ago - move on!


You better believe I’m moving on, Henry. Moving on to West Cork in fact…

Bozo’s oven ready deal has proven to be as putrid as a syphilitic with monkeypox.

Btw, have you heard the rumour that Carrie has moved on with Zac G? 🥳


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

By the way, I love that quote in your signature, Henry Penfold. This forum is full of examples of it.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Forster said:


> Brexit wasn't an event, it was a change of status that will have ongoing consequences.
> 
> Just as joining the EEC wasn't an event in 1973 when we could all have been told to move on and get over it.


 I suppose this is what you’d call winning…
Boris Johnson bids for Jubilee boost with return of imperial measurements


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> Oh, you meant Brexit. C'mon, get over it, that was ages ago - move on!


Like I said, 5th August I'm moving on.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Scottish with a soupçon of Irish (father’s side) and Norwegian (mother’s side). But I consider myself British, at least until Gauleiter Sturgeon gets her way!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Chilham said:


> Like I said, 5th August I'm moving on.


Anywhere nice?


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Chilham said:


> Like I said, 5th August I'm moving on.


“Exodus… movement of the people…”


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My grandparents on my mother's side emigrated from the Netherlands just before World War I. (He was in the Dutch cavalry. I think he got out just in time). 
My grandfather on my father's side came from, according to him, the Isle of Man. (For some reason, when I mention that, British people usually insert a disparaging quip.)
My grandmother's lineage goes all the way back to before the American revolution, with an ancestor being an officer in that war and having to experience his son dying in his arms.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> My grandparents on my mother's side emigrated from the Netherlands just before World War I. (He was in the Dutch cavalry. I think he got out just in time).
> My grandfather on my father's side came from, according to him, the Isle of Man. (For some reason, when I mention that, British people usually insert a disparaging quip.)
> My grandmother's lineage goes all the way back to before the American revolution, with an ancestor being an officer in that war and having to experience his son dying in his arms.


The Dutch had/have a cavalry?

I thought they only had bicycles and yellow bellies… Never forget Srebrenica…


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> Anywhere nice?


Initially travelling, then taking advantage of my wife's Irish passport.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Becca said:


> "The *aboriginal* populations of ... the island of Great Britain" ... huh???


He's referring to the Welsh - you know, those didgeridoo-playing witchetty grub-eating taffs from the land of song.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Chilham said:


> Initially travelling, then taking advantage of my wife's Irish passport.


Sounds great! 

Out of curiosity, what advantages does an Irish passport have for you?


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what advantages does an Irish passport have for you?


I’d imagine, universally liked rather than despised as a bloodthirsty coloniser, along with the ability to avoid passport control in Eurozone…

Lil Ludi has never taken up a British passport, simply because he refuses to pledge allegiance to a pedophile protector…


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what advantages does an Irish passport have for you?


The right to live within the EU, and to remain within Shengen indefinitely without the 90-days in/90-days out rule applying.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

My father's side of the family were Germans living in Russia. My great-grandfather served in the Czar's Army. After the Bolsheviks took over, they kicked all the Germans out of the country. The revolution after all happened at the tail end of the 1st World War. Of which Germany was the aggressor.

My mom's side of the family is largely unknown. She never really knew her biological father, and her mom was adopted.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Chilham said:


> The right to live within the EU, and to remain within Shengen indefinitely without the 90-days in/90-days out rule applying.


I have that facility too. I thought you meant something specific to an Irish passport. I've never in the last 30 years spent more than 3 months on the continent anyway, so I've had no benefit. You're going to live in the EU? Which country are you going to live in?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes it's sad. We indigenous Anglo/Saxon/Celtic British are no longer in the majority in London (I assume that's what you are lamenting), but it's been going on for more than the last 6 years (what made you say that?). Anyway, nothing lasts forever, so we must be philosophical......


I am sure the Native Americans identify with your plight.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Mother hailed from the English midlands; my father was a Scot, but his mother's mother was Scots-Irish (from Ulster). So I'm half English, and half or almost-half Scots depending on the possibility of some Irish Irish somewhere in the mix. My red hair is from my father's side and my admiration for Dr Johnson from my mother's side.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Red Terror said:


> I am sure the Native Americans identify with your plight.


I agree with you, I'm sure they do. It's human nature to lament the loss of one's established way of living and traditional historical identity. As you allude, all people wherever they are, will react similarly.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

My parents were second generation Scottish, their roots were Irish. No idea how it affects me. Can't get much beyond my grandparents since most records have gone.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Taggart said:


> My parents were second generation Scottish, their roots were Irish. No idea how it affects me. Can't get much beyond my grandparents since most records have gone.


What are their surnames?

You can still trace most Irish surnames to regional locales. I met a girl recently who told me her mother was from Belfast. I asked what her surname was and she said McCarthy. I told her that her family almost certainly originated from Cork. She demurred, did some research and found out Lil Ludi was correct.

It’s tough being a Goddam Genius all the time! 🥱

Truth be told, as far as I’m concerned, you don’t need to be Irish, in order to be Irish. It’s all a state of mind. The 50k Ukrainian refugees who have recently arrived are all now Irish in my mind…


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> The 50k Ukrainian refugees who have recently arrived are all now Irish in my mind…


But the first refugees to arrive, the African/Ukranian family, they'll be a bit disappointed with Irish Guinness - it's not a patch on the more potent (9%) Nigerian Guiness. Ever had it?


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> But the first refugees to arrive, the African/Ukranian family, they'll be a bit disappointed with Irish Guinness - it's not a patch on the more potent (9%) Nigerian Guiness. Ever had it?


Mate, I live in Sarf Landin, which has an amazing Nigerian community. Many of them I’ve known and met over the years have been convinced that Guinness and their headless 9% version is Nigerian. ‘Tis a bit too sweet for Lil Ludi‘s liking.

A perfectly poured, ice cold pint of plain on a warm day in Ahakista is something I’m looking forward to this summer, on my way to hear the Pavel Haas SQ at Bantry House…

What a line-up we have this year…Chamber Music Festival - West Cork Music


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ludwig Schon said:


> The Dutch had/have a cavalry?
> 
> I thought they only had bicycles and yellow bellies… Never forget Srebrenica…


I'm used to being insulted for my Manx ancestry, but I've never been insulted for my Dutch ancestry. You're the first.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> Mate, I live in Sarf Landin, which has an amazing Nigerian community. Many of them I’ve known and met over the years have been convinced that Guinness and their headless 9% version is Nigerian. ‘Tis a bit too sweet for Lil Ludi‘s liking.


In London?
Emma Chizzit?


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm used to being insulted for my Manx ancestry, but I've never been insulted for my Dutch ancestry. You're the first.


Two comparable UN events. Two very different approaches from the Irish and the Dutch…



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srebrenica_massacre





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Jadotville



Ireland’s army may be a joke, but my people always fight…


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ludwig Schon said:


> Two comparable UN events. Two very different approaches from the Irish and the Dutch…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has nothing to do with me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've traced my family back to the 1800s around Manchester but the trail back goes cold after that. However, according to my dad, he was told many times that his side of the family are initially from Scottish landed gentry and an important Scottish clan. If I can fill in the missing generations and get back a bit further I can find out of that information is true as there's a detailed family tree back to the original Scottish clan. I have a very Scottish surname.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> In London?
> Emma Chizzit?


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> That has nothing to do with me.


Truth be told, the Dutch are a great people. Like the Norwegians and the Finns, we Irish aspire to be like them as a modern, liberal society, and have made great advances in this regard over the last twenty years…


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ludwig Schon said:


> Truth be told, the Dutch are a great people. Like the Norwegians and the Finns, we Irish aspire to be like them as a modern, liberal society, and have made great advances in this regard over the last twenty years…


To be honest, I know nothing about the city or region my grandparents came from, so I can't lay claim to anything that has lodged in my bloodstream from that country, good or bad.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> To be honest, I know nothing about the city or region my grandparents came from, so I can't lay claim to anything that has lodged in my bloodstream from that country, good or bad.


Unlike Lil Ludi, you certainly have the equanimity of a Dutchman. Your grandparents would/should be very proud of you!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> I have that facility too. I thought you meant something specific to an Irish passport. I've never in the last 30 years spent more than 3 months on the continent anyway, so I've had no benefit. You're going to live in the EU? Which country are you going to live in?


We lived in France 2000-2007. From August, we're going to be travelling, following the sun for a few years.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Becca said:


> "The aboriginal populations of ... the island of Great Britain" ... huh???


Folks who built Stonehenge? Piltdown Man (just joking!)


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Strange Magic said:


> Folks who built Stonehenge? Piltdown Man (just joking!)


Well Swanscombe Man...sorry, Woman was there, not at Stonehenge, but roughly 400 000 years ago.

She may well have been dismayed when sapiens got the upper hand over the neanderthals.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

posted by mistake


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Folks who built Stonehenge? Piltdown Man (just joking!)


The hoaxers included an elephant thigh-bone that had been shaped into a cricket bat.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> That said, Lil Ludi has nothing but contempt for those swivel-eyed, gammon peasants from Wales, Scotland and Norn Iron who think they're British. Britain no longer exists and a United Ireland is just around the corner.


Well, thank you for saying that you have "contempt" for me.

I'm various parts Scottish, Welsh and English. And yes, British, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Gallus said:


> Well, thank you for saying that you have "contempt" for me.
> 
> I'm various parts Scottish, Welsh and English. And yes, British, as a matter of fact.


You don’t sound very Gallus, hen?


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

_Gallo, cuius amor tantum mihi crescit in horas, 
quantum vere novo viridis se subicit alnus. _


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

“ut ameris, amabilis esto…”


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Canis et in via dormit.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Slavic, Anglo-Saxon and Prussian (I'm assuming you were asking more for ancestral population than nationality).


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My grandparents were Ukrainian Jews who settled in New York city in the earl years of the 20th century . My maternal grandmother, the only one of my grandparents who lived long enough for me to know, was born in the Ukrainian city of Chernivtsi in southwestern Ukraine , close to the border of Romania in a region called Bukovina, because of the prevalence of beach trees there , Buk meaning beach tree in Ukrainian or Russian . She was born in 1888 , and spoke Yiddish, standard German , Ukrainian, Russian and Romanian . Romanian because there were many Romanians in that area . 
I don't look "Semitic" or middle eastern or. have a Levantine appearance . With my round face, high cheekbones , brown hair and green eyes I could easily pass for any Russian, Ukrainian , Pole or Czech . I also have somewhat slanted eyes. which indicate I many have some. Turkic ancestry , as. Turkish tribes played such an important role in the history of Ukraine .


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

superhorn said:


> My grandparents were Ukrainian Jews who settled in New York city in the earl years of the 20th century . My maternal grandmother, the only one of my grandparents who lived long enough for me to know, was born in the Ukrainian city of Chernivtsi in southwestern Ukraine , close to the border of Romania in a region called Bukovina, because of the prevalence of beach trees there , Buk meaning beach tree in Ukrainian or Russian . She was born in 1888 , and spoke Yiddish, standard German , Ukrainian, Russian and Romanian . Romanian because there were many Romanians in that area .
> I don't look "Semitic" or middle eastern or. have a Levantine appearance . With my round face, high cheekbones , brown hair and green eyes I could easily pass for any Russian, Ukrainian , Pole or Czech . I also have somewhat slanted eyes. which indicate I many have some. Turkic ancestry , as. Turkish tribes played such an important role in the history of Ukraine .


I’m guessing you grew up in Brooklyn, Rockaway or Brighton Beach?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope. I was an army brat who was born in California, moved to Japan with my family when I was a baby and toddler, then went back to the USA and lived ar Fort Leonard Wood ,Missouri , then Baltimore , finally moving to Long Island .


----------



## ClassicalMaestro (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm mostly German but I do have some Italian, Dutch and English.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Some went to England to find work, then came over in 1630 to New England - then returned to England? and then returned again to the Colony aboard the "Mary & John" on 23 Mar 1633. Which is confusing when looking at the genealogy below..
29 John COLLAMORE b: ABT 1500 d: BEF 17 APR 1555
+ Margery HEXT b: ABT 1510 d: BEF 22 AUG 1551
30 Henry COLLAMORE c: 12 JAN 1541 OR 1542 d: BEF 15 JUN 1625
+ Margaret BLIGHT b: ABT 1545 d: BEF 27 NOV 1626
31 Elizabeth COLLAMORE c: 02 SEP 1566
+ Bartholomew HARRIS b: 1560 in Barnstaple, Devon, England, married 18 Jan 1586 or 1587 in Braunton, Devon, England
32 William SPENCER c: 11 OCT 1601 d: ABT 1640/41 Hartford, CT, because his father Gerat Spencer was married 10 Nov 1600 St. Mary's, Upper Gravenhurst, Bedford, England and died a little before 1646 in CT too.
+ Agnes HARRIS c: 06 APR 1604 d: AFT 1680 in Hartford, CT
Anyway, I have the dates of parents back centuries before Charlemagne, but there’s one missing father (illegitimacy) c.1086 CE so the genetic record is ‘confused’ at that juncture. I was interested in estimating longevities …and my cousin’s a genealogist.
added:
If anyone can find an ancestor above, I can list the earlier parents (we share) for you.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

My heritage? Terrestrial, 95% human with a side dish of sloth.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Pat Fairlea said:


> My heritage? Terrestrial, 95% human with a side dish of sloth.


95% H. sapiens, 5% H. neaderthalis perhaps?


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> 95% H. sapiens, 5% H. neaderthalis perhaps?


Wouldn't that apply to most humans? Humans and neanderthals were known to intermingle and interbreed.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> 95% H. sapiens, 5% H. neaderthalis perhaps?





progmatist said:


> Wouldn't that apply to most humans? Humans and neanderthals were known to intermingle and interbreed.


I think so.
I find it difficult to conceive of Neanderthals and modern humans both living in Europe for 50 centuries. I don't know what the latest is, but five thousand years?
Human skulls have been dated to 35 thousand yrs ago in Romania vs 30 thousand for Neanderthals in France. Artifacts unlikely to be those of Neanderthals date back to 45 thousand yrs. So, at least 5k, maybe 10 to 12k?
It must've fashioned our sensitivities to war, pro and against.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

A foreigner by birth and blood.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

progmatist said:


> Wouldn't that apply to most humans? Humans and neanderthals were known to intermingle and interbreed.


Surprisingly, no. Only Europeans of Scandinavian and Northern European ancestry show traces of Neanderthal DNA. Africans never interbred with them.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> I think so.
> I find it difficult to conceive of Neanderthals and modern humans both living in Europe for 50 centuries. I don't know what the latest is, but five thousand years?
> Human skulls have been dated to 35 thousand yrs ago in Romania vs 30 thousand for Neanderthals in France. Artifacts unlikely to be those of Neanderthals date back to 45 thousand yrs. So, at least 5k, maybe 10 to 12k?
> It must've fashioned our sensitivities to war, pro and against.


Origins of H. neanderthalis are still not definitively established, but the oldest confirmed skeleton is 430,000 years old. The last ones died out 40,000 years ago. No skeletons have been found outside Europe.

H. Sapiens emerged around 300,000 years ago and migrated out of Africa in two waves, the first 130,000 to 100,000 years ago, and the second 70,000 to 50,000 years ago. So the two species overlapped for as much as 90,000 years (130,000 to 40,000 years ago) to as little as 10,000 years (50,000 to 40,000 years ago). Since there is no mitochondrial DNA to be recovered, it's unknown if the interbreeding was male Neanderthal with Sapiens female, or vice versa, or both.

All humans alive today descended from the second out-of-Africa wave. Therefore it's impossible to test if any of the first wave(s) interbred. This is because at about 70,000 years ago there was some catastrophe (possibly Toba the supervolcano) that killed *all* modern humans alive, except for somewhere between 100,000 and 40 (yes 40) of us. Our genetics show we're all descended from a very small set of DNA. So the survivors may have had no choice but to pair up with the more hardy Neanderthals.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> Origins of H. neanderthalis are still not definitively established, but the oldest confirmed skeleton is 430,000 years old. The last ones died out 40,000 years ago. No skeletons have been found outside Europe.
> 
> H. Sapiens emerged around 300,000 years ago and migrated out of Africa in two waves, the first 130,000 to 100,000 years ago, and the second 70,000 to 50,000 years ago. So the two species overlapped for as much as 90,000 years (130,000 to 40,000 years ago) to as little as 10,000 years (50,000 to 40,000 years ago). Since there is no mitochondrial DNA to be recovered, it's unknown if the interbreeding was male Neanderthal with Sapiens female, or vice versa, or both.
> 
> All humans alive today descended from the second out-of-Africa wave. Therefore it's impossible to test if any of the first wave(s) interbred. This is because at about 70,000 years ago there was some catastrophe (possibly Toba the supervolcano) that killed *all* modern humans alive, except for somewhere between 100,000 and 40 (yes 40) of us. Our genetics show we're all descended from a very small set of DNA. So the survivors may have had no choice but to pair up with the more hardy Neanderthals.


There's a lot of info here;





__





Loading…






www.science.org





Abstract
Determining the extent of overlap between modern humans and other hominins in Eurasia, such as Neanderthals and Denisovans, is fundamental to understanding the nature of their interactions and what led to the disappearance of archaic hominins. Apart from a possible sporadic pulse recorded in Greece during the Middle Pleistocene, the first settlements of modern humans in Europe have been constrained to ~45,000 to 43,000 years ago. Here, we report hominin fossils from Grotte Mandrin in France that reveal the earliest known presence of modern humans in Europe between 56,800 and 51,700 years ago. This early modern human incursion in the Rhône Valley is associated with technologies unknown in any industry of that age outside Africa or the Levant. Mandrin documents the first alternating occupation of Neanderthals and modern humans, with a modern human fossil and associated Neronian lithic industry found stratigraphically between layers containing Neanderthal remains associated with Mousterian industries.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> This early modern human incursion in the Rhône Valley is associated with *technologies unknown in any industry of that age outside Africa or the Levant*.


So, it would appear Neanderthals took in the straggling Sapiens, provided them with tools and culture, sheltered them, interbred with them, and kept them from going extinct.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> So, it would appear Neanderthals took in the straggling Sapiens, provided them with tools and culture, sheltered them, interbred with them, and kept them from going extinct.


in a perfect world..


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

progmatist said:


> Wouldn't that apply to most humans? Humans and neanderthals were known to intermingle and interbreed.


That was one of the premises of Jean Auel's book _Clan of the Cave Bear._


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> *So, it would appear Neanderthals took in the struggling Sapiens, provided them with tools and culture, sheltered them, interbred with them, and kept them from going extinct.*


The Irish also taught the Scots _Gaeilge _and how to make whisky, in addition to taking them in, providing them with tools, culture, and shelter, interbreeding with them, and keeping them from going extinct... and not one fecking word of thanks in all that time... sigh... Ingrates...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Shaughnessy said:


> The Irish also taught the Scots _Gaeilge _and how to make whisky, in addition to taking them in, providing them with tools, culture, and shelter, interbreeding with them, and keeping them from going extinct... and not one fecking word of thanks in all that time... sigh... Ingrates...


"How the Scots Invented the Modern World: The True Story of How Western Europe's Poorest Nation Created Our World & Everything in It (or The Scottish Enlightenment: The Scots invention of the Modern World) is *a non-fiction book written by American historian Arthur Herman*."

Well worth reading. The Irish preserved Western civilization for several hundred years, then turned the job over to the Scots. Though the old saying goes that God invented whiskey so that the Irish would not rule the world.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> "How the Scots Invented the Modern World: The True Story of How Western Europe's Poorest Nation Created Our World & Everything in It (or The Scottish Enlightenment: The Scots invention of the Modern World) is *a non-fiction book written by American historian Arthur Herman*."
> 
> Well worth reading. The Irish preserved Western civilization for several hundred years, then turned the job over to the Scots. Though the old saying goes that God invented whiskey so that the Irish would not rule the world.


Sometimes you have to choose between veracity and going tor the laugh - I chose "going for the laugh".


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*^^^^@Shaughnessy: *I suggest that you read the book rather than rely exclusively on the opinions of others. I recall arguments (on another website) over Leonard Meyer's _Music, the Arts, and Ideas _with people who never read the book and didn't need to. The irruption of Scottish movers and shakers during the 18th century--Hume, Smith, Watt, so many more---https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_Enlightenment--cries out for study, especially considering how small the Scottish population. I think you would like the book.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My paternal grandfather was from Dundee. He was an athlete and a dancer and he owned a dancing instruction studio in Brooklyn. He arrived in NYC in the 1920s and married a crazy Dutch woman who also had two eccentric sisters. I remember one of them as a kid. She was always sitting by the pool drinking booze from a thermos. But in her younger days she was in the Zigfield Follies and was married to a Russian guitar player. Her sister, Meta, was a high diver in the carnival shows but she broke her neck in a dive and died very young. My uncle had the newspaper clippings of the article about her accident. I never knew my grandmother, Florence. She died when I was two. My dad used to tell stories about her erratic behavior and terrible cooking. 

My mother's mom was a nervous but warm and friendly Swedish woman. Her family was named Larson. She suffered greatly from TB and had one of her lungs removed which must have been a horrible ordeal back in the early 1950s. When I was a kid she showed me the huge scar that went from her mid section down then all the way up her back. She was a tough woman! My maternal grandfather was German. He was a real loner and didn't talk much. My grandmother divorced him before I was born and she married a big teddy bear of an Italian man from a huge family. Eleven brothers and sisters! All these folks grew up in Brooklyn including my parents. We spent every Thanksgiving holiday there from 1967-1977. I loved the city back then. The smell of Italian bakeries, walking down 86th street to the park where I would look up at the Verrazzano-Narrows bridge in awe. Those were the days!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

My heritage is Anglo-Scottish, taking my grandparents heritage into account. 2/4 Dorset, 1/4 Lancs/Cumbria, 1/4 Hebridean/Glaswegian.

Priot to that, who knows? Doubtless some Celt and/or Viking, with some Anglo-Saxon, but the proportions are a mystery.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Coincidentally, the most recent episode of Radiolab is about recent discoveries about Neanderthals, including evidence that many of them survived major traumatic injuries. Evidence of systemic healthcare for the infirm, evidence we DON'T have for H. Sapiens of the same era. Evidence they chewed beech leaves which contain salicylic acid, the active ingredient in aspirin.

They may have given us medicine, during the darks times when we were trying to survive the volcano's worldwide effects.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Coincidentally, the most recent episode of Radiolab is about recent discoveries about Neanderthals, including evidence that many of them survived major traumatic injuries. Evidence of systemic healthcare for the infirm, evidence we DON'T have for H. Sapiens of the same era. Evidence they chewed beech leaves which contain salicylic acid, the active ingredient in aspirin.
> 
> They may have given us medicine, during the darks times when we were trying to survive the volcano's worldwide effects.


What led to Neanderthal extinction was their hunting style. Having a larger, stockier build, they hunted by hiding behind trees and waiting for prey to walk by. H Sapiens would chase after prey. During an ice age when most trees disappeared, Neanderthals no longer had a place to hide and starved to death. H Sapiens still fed themselves because they were still able to chase prey. The nearest modern analog would be Shaquille O'Neil. As a large man, he didn't do well when he finished his career with the Suns. Then head coach Mike D'antoni had a "run and gun" style of play, racing to the basket to score before defenders could arrive to stop them. Shaq's style of play was to stand under the basket and wait for the ball to be fed to him.


----------



## John O (Jan 16, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Surprisingly, no. Only Europeans of Scandinavian and Northern European ancestry show traces of Neanderthal DNA. Africans never interbred with them.


Everyone except sub-Saharan Africans: Europeans, all Asians and even indigenous Australians and Polynesians have Neanderthal DNA. And Europeans are genetically very homogeneous.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

progmatist said:


> What led to Neanderthal extinction was their hunting style. Having a larger, stockier build, they hunted by hiding behind trees and waiting for prey to walk by. H Sapiens would chase after prey. During an ice age when most trees disappeared, Neanderthals no longer had a place to hide and starved to death. H Sapiens still fed themselves because they were still able to chase prey.


So, presumably during this Ice Age, H. sapiens invented ice skates and snow shoes? 

The last glacial ice age was from 115,000 to 11,700 years ago, putting it on either side of the great Toba eruption mentioned above which is thought to have wiped out 99% of humans (= Sapiens). Sapiens weren't constitutionally suited to ice ages, whereas Neanderthals, having evolved during the previous 40,000 years, were much more adapted.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

John O said:


> Everyone except sub-Saharan Africans: Europeans, all Asians and even indigenous Australians and Polynesians have Neanderthal DNA. And Europeans are genetically very homogeneous.


Source?


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

A lot of DNA percentages here:

Pacific Islanders Appear to Be Carrying The DNA of an Unknown Human Species






Pacific Islanders Appear to Be Carrying The DNA of an Unknown Human Species


Hints of an unidentified, extinct human species have been found in the DNA of modern Melanesians - those living in a region of the South Pacific, northeast of Australia. According to new genetic modelling, the species is unlikely to be Neanderthal...




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Unsurprisingly, studies into human DNA continue, and greater complexities are revealed. The picture is not settled, so what was once written might now be "wrong".

You may have more Neanderthal DNA than you think (nationalgeographic.com) 



> Now a study, published this week in Cell, presents a striking find: Modern African populations carry more snippets of Neanderthal DNA than once thought, about a third of the amount the team identified for Europeans and Asians. What’s more, the model suggests that Neanderthal ancestry in Europeans has also been slightly underestimated.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> "The aboriginal populations of ... the island of Great Britain" ... huh???


There is a recognized group called the Old Britons (no jokes please) whose origins have not been traced to other lands. Now that I think about it I'm going to look for more information.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

100% Sicilian. 

Both sets of my grandparents were born in Castelvetrano, Sicily; came to the US in the last decade of the 19th century (Louisiana).


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I'm 100% USA as are my wife and parents. Grandparents immigrated here from Germany and Russia.


I'm 100% Canadian as were my parents. When asked "But what are you _really_?" I don't bite. I am sick of being asked that question, usually by other Canadians.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Roger Knox said:


> I'm 100% Canadian as were my parents. When asked "But what are you _really_?" I don't bite. I am sick of being asked that question, usually by other Canadians.


But the question was what's your heritage? So, what are you really?


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Chilham said:


> *But the question was what's your heritage? So, what are you really?*


Accuse him of being "French-Canadian" - He'll set you straight pretty quickly - Next to being mistaken for "Americans", nothing frosts English-Canadians more than being identified as "Québécois" -


----------

